# Getting Work Permit based on freelancing



## coure2011

hi,
I am a freelance web developer working from the last 5+ years. I want to move to Germany. I have heard that there is a special VISA category for freelance workers. I want to know can I apply for that type of VISA without first coming to Germany? How can I get that VISA?

I am earning average $2000/month. 

Also what are the long term benefits of working as freelancer in Germany? (like can I switch my job later or can get other job etc)

I am from Pakistan.


----------



## WorldTraveller007

coure2011 said:


> hi,
> I am a freelance web developer working from the last 5+ years. I want to move to Germany. I have heard that there is a special VISA category for freelance workers. I want to know can I apply for that type of VISA without first coming to Germany? How can I get that VISA?
> 
> I am earning average $2000/month.
> 
> Also what are the long term benefits of working as freelancer in Germany? (like can I switch my job later or can get other job etc)
> 
> I am from Pakistan.



Hi there,

Look in anyway i m trying to tell you that it is virtually impossible.
Believe me, even for germans to live like freelance in Germany is not necessary 'impossible' but nearly that.
If you want to come into germany as freelance you would better come as investor with a huge amount of money.

I know it sounds negative, but its my own experience and know many that can't break down the system here in order to survive.

Find a simpler country to be a freelancer.

best of luck.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi, 
I am here in germany on a jobseeker visa from India. I came to know via make-it-in-germany hotline that one will have to apply for residence permit to do a freelancer job. With a permanent contract, i know there won't be any issues in getting the residence permit. 

The freelancer job is a fulltime IT Project in Berlin for about 3 Months and there is a possibility of renewal. I will be placed at the customer site and the project language is English. 

Will there be any constraints if I apply for residence permit with this particular freelancer job offer? Any limitations on hourly rate ??

Thanks


----------

